# [HOWTO]Alcatel Speedtouch USB avec kernel 2.6

## zdra

Derniere update: 23-06-2004 -- Attention tout ceci est peut-être périmé  --

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens de suivre ce guide  (MAJ: ici) pour installer mon modem SpeedTouch USB avec le driver du kernel 2.6.5 (gentoo-dev-sources). Je vous propose ici sa traduction et sa mise à jours par mes soins. Je précise donc que ce n'est pas moi le "je" dans ce qui suit, les compliments vont donc à kerframil

Le driver speedtouch de portage est la version user-space qui n'est pas compatible avec le kernel 2.6. Cependant j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner le driver kernel-mode sous Gentoo. A noter que je parle uniquement pour ceux qui ont un ISP qui utilise PPPoA (ATM), pas PPPoE.

Je considere que vous avez déjà compilé votre kernel avec les bonnes option pour le support USB. Maintenant, il faut ajouter le support ATM et le module Speedtouch. Allez donc le menu de configuration des sources de votre kernel:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

Dans la rubrique Device Drivers > Networking support > Networking Options cochez ceci :

```

<M> Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M>   Classical IP over ATM (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

Puis revenez dans la rubrique Networking support

```

<M>     PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

[ ]       PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]       PPP filtering

<M>       PPP support for async serial ports

<M>       PPP support for sync tty ports

<M>       PPP Deflate compression

<M>       PPP BSD-Compress compression

< >       PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M>       PPP over ATM

```

Cochez ce module dans Device Drivers > USB support:

```

<M> Alcatel Speedtouch USB support

```

Sans oublier dans Character Device

```

[*] Non-standard serial port support

<M>   HDLC line discipline support

```

Et encore dans Library routines (Si votre kernel le supporte)

```

<M> CRC32 functions

```

-NDT: Si vous utilisez tout le temps votre modem sur ce PC, c'est peut-etre mieux de tout compiler en dure... remplacez les <M> par <*>-

Une foi votre kernel recompilé, nous allons pouvoir installer les outils user-space dont nous avons besoin.

Important: Puisque vous n'aurez pas de connection internet jusqu'a ce que l'installation soit finie, vous pouvez faire ces manipulations depuis un kernel 2.4 qui est déjà configuré. Mais pour etre sure, assurez vous que le lien /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers les sources de votre kernel 2.6 qui vous etes entraint de configurer.

C'est partit pour l'installation du package speedtouch. Vous en avez besoin uniquement pour 1 fichier, modem_run, qui est utiliser pour charger le firmware dans votre modem. Ce chargement doit etre fait avant que la ligne ADSL soit activée à chaque fois que le bus USB est redémaré (par exemple à chaque reboot du PC). Si vous voulez (et si vous ne voulez plus utiliser le driver user-space du kernel 2.4), vous pouvez faire une copie de /usr/sbin/modem_run puis unmerger speedtouch après, sans oublier de remettre modem_run à sa place après l'unmerge.

```
# emerge speedtouch
```

Nous avons besoin de la librairie ATM et de PPP.

```

# emerge linux-atm

# echo "net-dialup/ppp ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# USE="atm" emerge ppp

```

Apparement depuis la version 2.4.2-r2 de ppp il y a eu un changement dans les dossiers, et la librairie pppoatm ne se trouve pas là où il faut. Donc on va simplement faire un lien pour que tout le monde soit content. (Si ça change encore prévenez moi !!)

```
ln -s /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so /usr/lib/pppoatm.so
```

Maintenant il faut configurer ppp. Faites une souvegarde de /etc/ppp/options et de /etc/ppp/peers/adsl.

/etc/ppp/options:

```

noauth

usepeerdns

lock

noipdefault

```

N'oubliez pas de changer myuser@isp par votre login partout dans les lignes qui suivent !

/etc/ppp/peers/adsl (adaptez name et user) : 

```

defaultroute

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

persist

asyncmap 0

lcp-echo-interval  2

lcp-echo-failure   7

name myuser@isp 

user myuser@isp

                                                                                

plugin /usr/lib/pppoatm.so

8.35

```

IMPORTANT: le nombre à la fin indique la valeur pour respectivement VPI/VCI. Assurez vous qu'il corresponde à celui utilisé par le réseau ATM de votre ISP. 

 *lea-linux.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hollande : 8.48
> 
> France : 8.35 (ou 8.67)
> ...

 

Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, entez votre login et mot de passe dans le fichier /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

```

# echo "myuser@isp * password *" >> /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

# cp /etc/ppp/chap-secrets /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

```

Maintenant chargont le module Speedtouch et initialisons le firmware du modem (notez l'option -k de modem_run qui demande l'utilisation du driver kernel-mode). IMPORTANT: le choix du firmware est très important pour avoir de bonnes performances. Je recommande sérieusement aux moins expérimenté d'utiliser ce firmware. Par la suite je suppose que vous avez placé le fichier dans /root mais vous pouvez le mettre où vous voulez. Lisez ceci pour plus d'info sur les firmware.

```

# modprobe speedtch

# modprobe pppoatm

# cd /root

# wget http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/files/firmware.bin

# modem_run -k -s -f /root/firmware.bin

```

- NTD: Inutile de faire le modprobe si vous avez compilé en dure les modules. -

Si tout va bien votre syslogger devrait avoir rapporté quelque chose comme ça (tail /var/log/everything/current pour metalog, tail /var/log/messages pour les autres)

```

Oct 24 23:59:40 kerfy modem_run[3327]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Oct 24 23:59:40 kerfy modem_run[3327]: ADSL line is up (576 kbit/s down | 288 kbit/s up)

```

Maintenant établissons la connection :

```

# pppd call adsl

```

Vous devriez avoir quelque chose comme ceci dans vos logs :

```

Oct 24 23:58:13 kerfy PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Oct 24 23:58:13 kerfy pppd[3316]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Oct 24 23:58:13 kerfy pppd[3316]: PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options

Oct 24 23:58:13 kerfy pppd[3316]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.38

```

Si c'est le cas alors félicitation ! Votre modem fonctionne. Vous voulez sans doutes lancer votre connection à chaque boot de votre ordinateur :

```

# echo speedtch >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# echo pppoatm >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# echo "/usr/sbin/modem_run -k -s -f /root/firmware.bin &" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

# echo "pppd call adsl" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

Le "&" en bout de la 3eme instruction signifie qu'on veut faire cette tache en background, donc il continura le boot de l'ordinateur pendant le chargement du microcode et la syncronistation du modem.

- NTD: Encore une fois, la 1er ligne n'est pas utile si vous avez compilé en dure les modules du kernel. -

Important !

Si vous n'avez pas compilé en dure les modules, assurez vous d'avoir installé hotplug :

```

# emerge hotplug

# rc-update add hotplug boot

# /etc/init.d/hotplug start

```

Voilà, c'est tout. Je viens de faire cette manipulation et ça marche très bien ! Désolé pour la traduction un peu rapide...

Liens en cas de probleme :

http://forum.clubic.com/forum2.php3?config=clubic.inc&post=11568&cat=10&cache=&sondage=&owntopic=&p=1&trash=&subcat=

http://lea-linux.org/hardware/pack-xtense.html

Ce document est publié sous la licence Creative Commons, merci d'en respecter les rêgles. Last edited by zdra on Thu Jun 16, 2005 7:30 pm; edited 12 times in total

----------

## mrjingles

salut, merci pour ton post.

j'ai un petit pb, le plugin pppoatm.so ne s'installe nule part. j'ai essaye en fait d'abord la version en anglais de ce guide, puis j'ai vu celle en francais mais j'ai tjr ce pb. Une idee? merci d'avance.

edit: une idee peut etre conne mais qui peut etre marche: qq qui soit sous la gentoo avec kernel 2.6.5 veut bien me mailer son pppoatm.so a nikolira@hotmail.com. merci d'avance.

----------

## oxman

Il semblerais que tu as zappé quelque chose.

En effet maintant quand tu emerge speedtouch tu dois obligatoirement passer l'option -a bootcode à la commande modem_run.

ps : de toute façon moi mon modem speedtouch est impossible à faire marcher sous le kernel 2.6

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je viens de suivre ce guide  pour installer mon modem

 

Ah là là, ces gurus : dire que le speedtouch arrive même à leur faire oublier CE GUIDE !  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

 :Embarassed:  Voilà le titre est plus parlant comme ça   :Very Happy: 

@mrjingles: l'emerge se passe bien ? ou c'est justement à ce niveau là qu'est le probleme ? OH ! je remarque en jetant un coup d'oeille aux packages de gentoo que linux-atm est passé stable pour x86, donc on peut virer le packet du /etc/portage/packages.keywords  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, tu as pas oublié le USE= "atm" par hazard ?!? pcq sans ça t'auras pas pppoatm.so. Je remarque aussi qu'il y a ppp-2.4.2-r2 qui est apparue depuis, ça marche peut-etre plus avec cette version... moi j'ai pas eu de problemes avec ppp-2.4.2-r1  :Wink: 

----------

## mrjingles

bon en fait je crois que le probleme c que quand je fais emerge il installe ppp-2.4.1r14 et non 2.4.2... comment faire pour qu'il prenne le dernier? merci

----------

## guilc

Tout simplement :

```
echo "net-dialup/ppp ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## mrjingles

bon, merci a tous, j'ai reussi a installer 2.2.4. avec le plug in atm. Cependant j'ai toujours un probleme et la je ne sais vraiment pas d'ou ca vient. Peut etre quelqu un le saurait j'ai ca dans le /var/log/message:

```
tail /var/log/messages

May 19 02:14:24 niko pppd[5873]: ioctl(ATM_SETBACKEND): No such device

May 19 02:14:28 niko pppd[5873]: ioctl(ATM_SETBACKEND): No such device

May 19 02:14:32 niko pppd[5873]: ioctl(ATM_SETBACKEND): No such device

May 19 02:14:36 niko pppd[5873]: ioctl(ATM_SETBACKEND): No such device

May 19 02:14:40 niko pppd[5873]: ioctl(ATM_SETBACKEND): No such device

May 19 02:14:44 niko pppd[5873]: ioctl(ATM_SETBACKEND): No such device

May 19 02:14:48 niko pppd[5873]: ioctl(ATM_SETBACKEND): No such device

```

apres faire pppd.

merci d'avance

----------

## zdra

le modem_run se passe bien ? la loupiote passent à l'orange, puis cliognote  en vert puis reste vert fixe ?

Sinon t'as bien tout les support ppp qu'il faut dans ton kernel ? si tu les as pas compilé en dure vérifie qu'ils sont bien chargé avec un ptit "lsmod".

Sinon je vois pas ce que ça peut-etre

----------

## mrjingles

bon, enfin je suis connecte depuis ma gentoo. Il faut en fait faire en plus (au moins dans mon cas):

```
modprobe pppoatm
```

maintenant il marche et meme se connecte tout seul au demarrage. c cool. merci a tous

----------

## DuF

J'ai rencontré un bug avec le pppoatm.so, en fait avec ppp-2.4.2-r2 il n'y a pas de fichier /usr/lib/pppoatm.so mais un fichier :

```
/usr/lib/pppd/2.4.2/pppoatm.so
```

Donc j'ai fait un bête lien, sinon lors du pppd call adsl il ne le trouvait pas. A la limite tu peux faire un petit update à ton poste zdra pour indiquer qu'avec la dernière version de ppp il faut vérifier que /usr/lib/pppoatm.so existe, sinon chercher où il a été copié durant l'installation.

----------

## zdra

Voilà j'ai mi ça en update à la fin du poste... j'attends que d'autres confirment la chose pour mettre les manip à leur place dans le howto.

----------

## DuF

Je confirme que j'ai bien besoin de faire un modprobe pppoatm pour pouvoir utiliser la connexion (dans la configuration actuelle, noyau gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1 et ppp-2.4.2-r2), sinon cela ne fonctionne pas. Constaté sur ma machine à la date de ce commentaire.

----------

## zdra

Bon voilà je me suis fait avoir par le coup de la librairie qui change d'endroit pendant une update du systeme... bref je confirme donc que le lien devien indispensable. Je l'ai donc ajouté aux instructions.

@DuF: le modprobe il faut le faire quand alors dans les étapes ? Je dois pas le faire car j'ai tout compilé en dure moi  :Smile:  Je suppose que c'est simplement juste après le "modprobe speedtch" ? tu confirmes ?

----------

## DuF

Oui je confirme, je modprobe speedtch puis pppoatm (je les ai mis dans le /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ).

Pour le lien indispensable faudrait voir de quoi ça vient, est-ce l'ebuild qui ne copie pas le fichier au bon endroit ?

----------

## neysx

Je ne savais même pas à quel point un modem ADSL pouvait être compliqué à utiliser.

J'ai transformé mon speedtouch home en speedtouch pro en juillet 2001 et je ne l'ai éteint qu'une seule fois depuis, pour déménager.

Il est toujours allumé et se connecte tout seul après une coupure de la connexion (c'est rare, mais ça arrive).

J'avais suivi ce guide , en néerlandais, mais AMHA déchiffrable.

Il y a aussi un guide qui explique comment laisser passer les connexions entrantes (toutes ou un port à la fois) pour faire tourner des services derrière le NAT.

Désolé, mais je n'ai jamais eu le courage de chercher les infos en français.

----------

## kernelsensei

Ouais mais là c'est de l'USB ...

----------

## neysx

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Ouais mais là c'est de l'USB ...

 

Oups ! Au temps pour moi.

Par simple curiosité, c'est de l'USB 1 ou 2 ? Y a-t-il une obligation contractuelle ou technique à utiliser un modèle USB ?

Ceux qui ont un modem USB 1 seront quand même embêtés quand ils voudront passer à un abonnement avec plus de bande passante.

Je ne connais pas la situation actuelle en France, mais quand je me suis abonné ici (Pays-Bas), j'avais le choix entre un modem USB ou Ethernet. Vu le support USB à l'époque et vu que je ne savais même pas si mes ports USB fonctionnaient (rien pour tester)...

En juillet 2001, j'avais une BP de 1024/256. Depuis mon abonnement a évolué sans surcoût, en fait, le prix a récemment baissé, et je suis maintenant en 4096/640 Kbit/s et au plus tard le 15 juin, la ligne passera en 4480/704. Finalement, y a pas que des inconvénients à vivre ici  :Wink: 

Tiens, si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer la différence « groupé / dégroupé ».

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le dégroupage, qu'est ce que c'est?
> 
> Les Zones dégroupées sont les zones où les abonnés dont les caractéristiques de la ligne téléphonique le permettent est raccordée au forfait Free Haut Débit avec une ligne dégroupée. Cette ligne est raccordée sur les DSLAMs opérés par Free qui permettent notamment d'atteindre des débits supérieurs à l'offre classique. En savoir plus sur le site de l'ART ( autorité de régulation des télécommunications)
> ...

 

Source : http://adsl.free.fr/degroup/

----------

## zdra

@neysx: Pour ma part j'ai le modem USB pcq quand je me suis abonné ce modem était gratuis (promo)... Et le Ethernet coutait quand meme vachement cher  :Wink:  Fin bon pour l'instant avec ma connection 3Mbps en down et 128kbps en up j'ai aucun probleme de limitation du port USB  :Smile: 

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Comme indiqué dans le dernier ebuild "speedtouch", si on utilise le firmware.bin donné sur le site de Benoit Papillaut, il faudra charger le boot code donné dans /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin.

(Je sais qu'il y a des cas de chezmoicamarche.com sans le bootcode mais je préfère préciser car ça m'est arrivé que modem_run -s -[km] -f firmware.bin ne fonctionne pas alors que le système de fichier USB était bien monté et que le modem était bien branché. En chargeant le bootcode, le problème fut résolu)

Pour charger le bootcode, il faut effectuer cette commande :

```
# modem_run -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin [OPTIONS]
```

Si vous avez un kernel 2.6.6 vanilla, il se peut qu'en débranchant le modem vous ayez un beau Kernel Panic avec comme motif "derefence of a NULL pointer".

Vous verrez dans vos logs, avant le Kernel Panic, que modem_run a cru que le modem fut déconnecté juste après que la ligne soit activée.

Normalement, ceci a été corrigé à partir du bk4 (C'est le premier bk que j'ai pu testé)

Voilà, voilà.

Cette méthode peut marcher aussi avec un kernel >=2.4.22

----------

## manito

Voilà j'arrive à faire le modem_run mais après le pppd call adsl je sais pas pinger l'extérieur...

mon /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

```

defaultroute

holdoff 4

maxfail 25

persist

asyncmap 0

lcp-echo-interval  2

lcp-echo-failure   7

name bkmachin@SKYNET

user bkmachin@SKYNET

                                                                               

plugin /usr/lib/pppoatm.so

8.35 

```

Last edited by manito on Mon Jun 21, 2004 2:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Déjà tu peux effacer ton login de connexion enfin bon c'est comme tu préfères mais à ta place je mettrai un truc générique.

Pour ton problème de ping, tu essais de pinger quoi ? Une @IP directement ou un nom de domaine, genre www.yahoo.fr ?

Est-ce que pinger une adresse IP directement cela fonctionne ? Est-ce que lorsque tu fais un ifconfig tu as un ppp0 qui existe avec une adresse IP qui lui est attribuée ?

----------

## manito

Ouais je sais pas pinger une adresse extérieure directement, logique vu que j'ai pas de ppp0 dans le résultat d'ifconfig  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Dans ce cas t'as un souci avec pppd ou le chargement du microcode, donc obligatoirement t'as eu un [!!] et non un [OK], donc faut savoir où et pourquoi, regarde dans les logs /var/log/message t'auras le message de pourquoi ça a merdé et a quel moment !

----------

## manito

```

lea root # modem_run -k -s -f /root/firmware.bin 

lea root # tail /var/log/messages 

Jun 21 18:53:20 lea modem_run[6379]: modem_run version 1.2-beta2 started by manito uid 0

Jun 21 18:53:20 lea usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 21 18:53:20 lea usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 21 18:53:26 lea usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 0 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 21 18:53:26 lea usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 21 18:53:26 lea usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 21 18:53:39 lea modem_run[6379]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Jun 21 18:53:39 lea modem_run[6379]: ADSL line is up (3360 kbit/s down | 192 kbit/s up)

Jun 21 18:53:39 lea modem_run[6379]: pusb_release_interface 2 failed

Jun 21 18:53:40 lea modem_run[6380]: Device disconnected, shutting down

lea root # pppd call adsl

Plugin /usr/lib/pppoatm.so loaded.

lea root # tail /var/log/messages 

Jun 21 18:53:26 lea usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 21 18:53:26 lea usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 2 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Jun 21 18:53:39 lea modem_run[6379]: ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Jun 21 18:53:39 lea modem_run[6379]: ADSL line is up (3360 kbit/s down | 192 kbit/s up)

Jun 21 18:53:39 lea modem_run[6379]: pusb_release_interface 2 failed

[b]Jun 21 18:53:40 lea modem_run[6380]: Device disconnected, shutting down[/b]

Jun 21 18:54:15 lea pppd[6382]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppoatm.so loaded.

Jun 21 18:54:15 lea pppd[6383]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jun 21 18:54:15 lea pppd[6383]: connect(8.35): Resource temporarily unavailable

Jun 21 18:54:15 lea pppd[6383]: Failed to open 8.35: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

:'(

----------

## manito

je vais essayer en rajoutant le bootcode

----------

## DuF

En cherchant sur le forum gentoo l'erreur concernant  pusb_release_interface on tombe sur : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99759&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=50

T'as quel noyau ?

Coup de gueule : C'est bien gentil de demander de l'aide mais depuis le début là tu fais aucun effort, t'as même pas regardé dans ton log ce qui se passait, ensuite on voit que tu lances le pppd call adsl alors que juste avant tu as : "lea modem_run[6380]: Device disconnected, shutting down" et ensuite tu prends même pas la peine de regarder l'erreur que tu as et de faire une recherche sur le forum gentoo la concernant. Au moins t'aurais pu checker si la version de noyau que tu as est la même que celle qui pose problèmes à ceux qui ont rencontrés le même problème.

----------

## manito

désolé, j'ai pas encore les bons réflexes (et une allergie chronique à l'anglais)...

Duf, merci de m'avoir éclairci je vais downgrader mon noyau et voir ce qui se passe

----------

## DuF

A priori il y a souci avec noyau 2.6.6 mais pas 2.6.5 ni 2.6.7, le gentoo-dev-sources étant un 2.6.7 tu pourrais tester, surtout que chez moi ça fonctionne avec le 2.6.7.

----------

## manito

vais faire ça

----------

## rominzesky

Après différents problèmes récents de connexions avec mon speedtouch (j'ai du mettre à jour le driver sinon la connexion pouvait prendre 2h...) il me reste une chose à faire : lors du lancement au démarrage de modem_run dans etc/conf.d/local.start, le demarrage de ma gentoo se bloque une 10aine de seconde historie de charger le microcode...

Comment faire pour executer cette tache en fond et rendre directement la main pour se loguer par exemple ?

----------

## zdra

 *DuF wrote:*   

> A priori il y a souci avec noyau 2.6.6 mais pas 2.6.5 ni 2.6.7, le gentoo-dev-sources étant un 2.6.7 tu pourrais tester, surtout que chez moi ça fonctionne avec le 2.6.7.

 

Moi il tourne très bien mon speedtouch avec un kernel 2.6.6 sous debian (oui j'ai changé de distrib pour mon serveur). D'ailleur juste pour dire que le tuto gentoo est adaptable à debian en remplacant  les "emerge" par des "apt-get" et c'est presque tout.

----------

## zdra

 *rominzesky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comment faire pour executer cette tache en fond et rendre directement la main pour se loguer par exemple ?

 

Ah oui j'ai oublié de mettre ça dans le tuto... hop un ptit coup d'édit ... 30sec...

----------

## rominzesky

Super !

Les forums gentoo c'est toujours la référence nivo support !  :Wink:  Ca donne pas envie d'en changer. D'ailleurs ici on fait passer le message : au moins une 10aine de novices étrangers à linux qui sont passés à la gentoo, vive vous !

Bon sinon à propos du speedtouch : nikel, en 2Mo Down et 256 Up c'est le pied total pour un petit emerge de temps en temps.

Bravo pour le manuel, ça marche les doigts dans le nez !

----------

## zdra

 :Embarassed:  merci   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Hypnokor

Bon ben voila mon premier post sur ce forum....

Juste un ajout qui n'a pas grande importance mais qui est peut-etre plus "dans les règles"...

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Si c'est le cas alors félicitation ! Votre modem fonctionne. Vous voulez sans doutes lancer votre connection à chaque boot de votre ordinateur :
> 
> ```
> 
> # echo speedtch >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> ...

 

Lors du 

```
# emerge speedtouch
```

l'installation place dans /etc/init.d/ un script speedtouch et le fichier de configuration correspondant dans /etc/conf.d.

Voici le fichier /etc/conf.d/speedtouch :

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/speedtouch/files/speedtouch.confd,

v 1.3 2004/03/04 19:13:39 vapier Exp $

# Config file for the speedtouch ebuild

# Set the microcode path

MICROCODE="/usr/local/bin/firmware.bin"    # A adapter selon votre configuration

# Set verbose level for modem_run

VERBOSE="0"

# Set the peer filename

# This should be in /etc/ppp/peers/

PEER="adsl"    # A adapter selon votre configuration

# Extra options to modem_run

# Some modems will need -s, if in doubt then leave blank

MODEM_RUN_EXTRAOPTS="-k -s" 

```

Une fois le fichier de configuration renseigné il suffit de faire un :

```
# rc-update add speedtouch default 
```

Le runlevel default est à remplacé par celui de votre choix.... Mais default me semble convenir parfaitement...

Ensuite les commandes placées dans /etc/conf.d/local.start sont inutiles et peuvent êtres supprimées....

Si vous voulez tester sans redémarrez faite un :

```
# /etc/init.d/speedtouch start|stop|status
```

Un des trois hein.... pas les trois à la fois  :Mr. Green: 

En tout cas merci zdra car c'est grâce à toi que j'ai pu faire fonctionner mon modem....

Et Gentoo POWAAAAAAA!!!

----------

## DuF

Effectivement moi aussi j'avais adapté le fichier speedtouch dans /etc/init.d pour qu'il me démarre ma conexion, et tout comme toi je l'ai mis en niveau default, je pense que c'est le mieux, ainsi t'es sûr qu'hotplug passe avant et qu'il n'y aura pas de souci avec les modules.

----------

## halucard

Salut à tous,

Je tiens à préciser une chose. Pour compiler les drivers speedtouch-1.2-beta et linux-atm, il faut absolument les linux-headers du noyau 2.4 et surtout pas du 2.6 sinon, ca va pas aller. Voici, l'erreur: 

```
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O3 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c text2atm.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/text2atm.lo

rm -f .libs/atm2text.lo

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src/include -O3 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -Wall -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -c atm2text.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/atm2text.lo

In file included from ../../src/include/atm.h:11,

                 from atm2text.c:13:

/usr/include/linux/atm.h:235: error: variable or field `__user' declared void

/usr/include/linux/atm.h:235: error: syntax error before '*' token

make[3]: *** [atm2text.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from ../../src/include/atm.h:11,

                 from text2atm.c:15:

/usr/include/linux/atm.h:235: error: variable or field `__user' declared void

/usr/include/linux/atm.h:235: error: syntax error before '*' token

make[3]: *** [text2atm.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linux-atm-2.4.1/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src/lib'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linux-atm-2.4.1/work/linux-atm-2.4.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linux-atm-2.4.1/work/linux-atm-2.4.1'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/linux-atm-2.4.1 failed.
```

 Ca sera pareil pour >=ppp-2.4.2-r1

Puis avec les drivers speedtouch-1.2, voici ce qu'il faut mettre pour charger le microcode:

```
modem_run -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin -k -s -f /usr/share/speedtouch/firmware.bin
```

Si vous oubliez de mettre l'option -a /usr/share/speedtouch/boot.v123.bin, voici l'erreur:

```
Aug 10 15:43:38 [modem_run] modem_run version 1.2 started by synok uid 0_

Aug 10 15:43:38 [kernel] usb 1-1: usbfs: interface 1 claimed while 'modem_run' sets config #1

Aug 10 15:43:38 [modem_run] Unable to locate boot code in /usr/share/speedtouch/firmware.bin_
```

Et pour la connexion, il n'y a pas de problème. Voilà pour l'anecdote.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## piou

Bonjour,

je viens de passer du temps pour faire fonctionner mon modem speedtouch usb en suivant ce howto ( très bien fait d'ailleurs   :Wink:  ) mais j'ai rencontré un problème qui était que l'initialisation se passait très bien, quand je faisais ifconfig je voyais qu'une adresse m'étais attribuée (ifconfig ppp0) mais il métait impossible de faire un ping (ping www.google.fr par ex)

Pour remedier à ce problème il faut juste faire 

 *Quote:*   

> route add default pppO

 

C'est pas grand chose mais on peut y perdre beaucoup de temps   :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Je viens de me décider à mettre à jour mon "vieux" firewall vers un noyau récent...

Eh ben je dois dire que pour le moment je reste perplexe... quelqu'un a-t'il réussi à faire marcher la bête avec un development-sources-2.6.9 ? Pour ma part je baisse les bras pour ce soir, j'ai mal au crâne, après plusieurs heures passées à tenter de faire marcher tout ça.

J'ai suivi le HOWTO bien entendu, et compilé les modules en... modules  :Wink:  ! Mais cela ne marchait pas... J'ai donc essayé 'en dur' dans le noyo, mais décidemment il ne veut rien savoir, ce satané modem...

Le modem semble bel et bien détecté, puisque les 2 leds sont vertes, mais lors du modem_run, je trouve 1 ligne dans mes logs :

```
Nov 26 19:48:09 neskaya modem_run[7946]: modem_run version 1.3.1 started by root uid 0
```

... et celle-là uniquement. Rien qui ressemble à ce qu'il devrait me dire selon le HOWTO  :Sad: . Je me suis dit que, n'ayant pas de vrai message d'erreur, peut-être le pilote noyau avait supprimé cette necessité ? J'ai donc tenté de lancer pppd directement, sans succès :

```
Nov 26 19:50:20 neskaya pppd[8067]: Plugin /usr/lib/pppoatm.so loaded.

Nov 26 19:50:20 neskaya pppd[8068]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Nov 26 19:50:20 neskaya pppd[8068]: connect(8.35): Resource temporarily unavailable
```

Je ne suis pas spécialement féru de technologies réseau ADSL, et je connais très mal les protocoles utilisés ici (ATM entre autres)... Donc pour le moment je ne comprends rien du tout... J'ai cherché des tutos sur le web, sans grand succès...

Quelqu'un aurait-il eu le même problème que moi ? J'en viens à me demander si ce n'est pas propre à la version du noyau ? En attendant... retour au 2.4.27, bon pied bon oeil  :Wink:  !

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

----------

## anigel

Décidemment, il suffit que je pose la question pour que je trouve la réponse  :Wink:  !

Il s'agit d'un problème assez curieux : mon speedtouch refuse le microcode du projet speedtouch. Il veut absolument travailler avec mgmt.o...

Allez savoir pourquoi ^^ !

C'est peut-être relatif au modèle précis de l'appareil ? Dans tous les cas cela peut valoir le coup de le signaler dans le HOWTO ?

----------

## zdra

J'ai aussi remarqué que le firmware est assé sensible, mais ché moi ça marche avec celui qui est dit dans le howto et ne marche pas avec l'autre... t'as un lien vers l'autre histoire que jle propose à ceux qui ont des problemes ?

----------

## anigel

Hélas, non.

Le fichier en question est en fait le fichier alcaudsl.sys, fourni avec le package d'installation windows. Je l'avais à l'époque renommé en mgmt.o, pour des raisons de script pré-fabriqué.

Mais même sur le site de thomson, le fichier se trouve dans le package d'install. Ou alors sur le CD-ROM d'installation du modem, probablement.

Ayant un doute sur le côté "légal" de la mise en ligne d'un tel fichier, je préfère m'abstenir de le mettre en ligne. A charge pour chacun de faire l'effort de le trouver  :Wink:  !

----------

## zdra

Pour signaler que le module speedtch compile pas ché moi avec un gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6.

J'ai d'ailleur un gros probleme, j'ai testé un speedtouch HOME preté par un copain ché moi. Ca marchait plus facilement qu'avec le speedtouch USB, mais maintenant le speedtouch USB ne sait plus se connecter  :Neutral:  pourtant sa config est exactement pareil, j'ai absolument rien changé. Tout ce que j'ai fais c'est éteindre normalement l'ordi avec le modem usb, déconnecté le modem de la prise téléphonique, brancher le modem HOME sur le pc d'un copain et sur ma ligne téléphonique, puis maintenant quand je rebranche l'usb et que je rallume l'ordi, il ne se connecte plus et il ne fait aucun message d'erreur, et il clignote normalement apres avoir chargé le firmware. Je n'y comprends absolument RIEN ! il n'y a pas eu le moindre changement sur l'ordi, donc pour moi le probleme ne peut venir que de la ligne adsl qui a pas aimé qu'on change le modem qq instants.... mais là vient encore le pire, sous windows mon modem USB marche !!  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Fin bon moi je crois que je vais abandonner ce modem de MER** et acheter un routeur ADSL bien plus tranquille.

EDIT: voilà je rentre du magasin et j'ai un routeur ADSL qui marche comme un charme !!! bref mon speedtouch USB est dans la poubelle et donc je sais plus tester pour mettre éventuellement le HOWTO à jours.... avis à un repreneur. Sinon je peux continuer à mettre à jours si vous me dites ce qu'il y a à mettre  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Ayant toujours un speedtouch USB je pourrai faire part de mon expérience si cela peut être utile mais c'est vrai que ça devient chiant, entre les versions de ppp qui des fois casse la compatibilité avec la lib atm, les noyaux qui peuvent poser souci... pour le moment je suis sur un noyau gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r5 et cela fonctionne bien, je ne vais peut être pas tester le -r6 alors  :Wink: 

----------

## learner146

Salut a tous, en fait je voulais vous demander ce qui change pour un speedtouch  mais pas usb, j'ai un cable rj-45 et pour le  net , j'ai aussi un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe .

merci !!

----------

## zdra

il n'y a pas de point commun entre le speedtouch HOME (ethernet) et USB au niveau de sa configuration. A mon avis tu devrais regarder du coté du paquet rp-pppoe  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Simplement pour signaler (comme me l'a dit kernel-sensei) qu'une mise à jours du howto anglais est disponible làbà: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186918,

J'ai donc signalé ce lien dans le howto  :Wink: 

Cela dit j'ai plus de speedtouch donc je sais pas tester ce nouveau howto, mais j'ai regardé dans les grosses lignes c'est pareil que ce qui est dit ici  :Smile: 

----------

## od_show

Je poste juste pour signaler que chez moi, le coup de mettre le modem_run et pppd call adsl  dans local.start ne fonctionne pas correctement car le microcode n a pas le temp de se chargé totalement avant que la commande pppd ne s active...et en conséque le pppd call ne fonctionne pas, on est ainsi obligé de refaire la commande une fois le microcode chargé.

Ma solution est simple, mettre ses deux commande dans un fichier qu'on rend executable, puis mettre se fichier à demarrer avec le "&" dans local.start.

Ainsi, la commande pppd  call ne se fait qu une fois le chargement du microcode terminé, quelque seconde apres le demmarage de X.

(je viens de voir la solution deHypnokor, qui fonctionne aussi et est plus propre)

----------

## navidson

à partir de la version 2.6.13-rc1 du noyau, des patches de la brance -mm ont été intégrés:

     -rééecriture des drivers speedtch.c et usb_atm.c (qui devient uabtm.c) donc modem_run n' est plus utile

     -en suivant le guide  http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/index.html on fait charger le microcode des le chargement du noyau

je ferai une traduc dans un HOWTO dans les prochains jours si ca branche qqun

----------

## kopp

Ah, voilà quelque chose d'interessant! Risquerions nous d'avoir enfin un speedtouch qui marche convenablement....

quoi que/// un speedtouch a faire marcher, ça rajoute du fun dans l'installation d'un sy stème :p

----------

